
The clock is ticking for Dropbox, valued at $10B more than a year ago - colund
http://uk.businessinsider.com/t-rowe-price-marks-down-holding-value-of-dropbox-shares-by-51-2016-1?r=US&IR=T
======
jeremysmyth
The title as I write this is "The clock is ticking for Dropbox, valued at $10B
more than a year ago". This title is not that used in the article, nor is it a
meaning I can grasp from the article.

Nowhere is it suggested that Dropbox will fail, merely that it is overvalued
for its current (and expected) business model, and that the price demonstrates
"declining investor confidence".

~~~
colund
It was the title when I copy-pasted it and submitted the link.
[http://uk.businessinsider.com/the-clock-is-ticking-for-
dropb...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/the-clock-is-ticking-for-
dropbox-2015-4?r=US&IR=T)

~~~
jeremysmyth
That's a different article from 8 months ago.

------
diezge
Stopped using Dropbox when I discovered MEGA would give me 25x the space for
free

